# The Wire



## azimuthios (Feb 27, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wire

Μόλις τελείωσα και τους 5 κύκλους της σειράς The Wire. 

Δηλώνω εντυπωσιασμένος και μέγας λάτρης της σειράς αφού χωρίς υπερβολές, αμερικανιές, εφέ και βαρύγδουπες ατάκες, καταφέρνει να δώσει ρεαλιστικότατα το κλίμα της Βαλτιμόρης, να καυτηριάσει τις καταστάσεις που διαδραματίζονται στις διάφορες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες της και στο κοινωνικό-πολιτικό σύστημα (το οποίο αφορά όλο τον κόσμο και όχι μόνο τις ΗΠΑ) και να προβληματίσει με την ωμότητα της ζωής που περιγράφει. 

Συνάδελφος που γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε στη Βαλτιμόρη και με μύησε στη σειρά μου είπε πως δεν απέχει καθόλου από την εικόνα της πόλης και πως σε πολλά αμερικανικά και καναδικά πανεπιστήμια διδάσκεται είτε στη γλωσσολογική κατεύθυνση λόγω της ιδιαιτερότητας της γλώσσας που μιλιέται από κάποιους χαρακτήρες της είτε σε σπουδές κινηματογράφου ή τμήματα κοινωνιολογίας. 

Ανοίγω λοιπόν αυτό το νήμα για να συζητάμε αν θέλετε εδώ πέρα για τη σειρά και να λέμε την άποψή μας για τους χαρακτήρες και τις καταστάσεις μόλις και αν τη δείτε. 

Νομίζω πως αξίζει τον κόπο κι εγώ σίγουρα θα την ξαναδώ άλλη μια φορά τουλάχιστον. 

Αν δεν το άνοιξα στο σωστό μέρος, παρακαλώ από τους μοδεράτορες να το μετακινήσουν. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 28, 2011)

Όντως είναι εκπληκτική σειρά. Έχω υποτιτλίσει έναν από τους κύκλους της σειράς.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 28, 2011)

Ω, ναι! Είδα κι εγώ και τους πέντε κύκλους αυτό το φθινόπωρο (είχα δει παλιότερα τον 2ο και τον 3ο, αλλά τώρα τα είδα απ' την αρχή μονορούφι).

Σε όποιον ενδιαφέρεται συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να διαβάσει το "Homicide - a year in the killing streets" του David Simon. Θα διαπιστώσετε πόσα από αυτά που αναφέρονται στο Wire είναι πραγματικά περιστατικά (π.χ. το κόλπο με τη χρήση του φωτοτυπικού ως lie detector - ναι! το έκαναν και έπιασε!)

@Αλεξάνδρα, σόρι, το είδα όλο βάζοντας αγγλικούς υπότιτλους (διότι η παρακολούθησή τους χωρίς έστω κάποιου είδους υπότιτλους είναι κανονική αυτοκτονία, σωστά;)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 28, 2011)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι ακόμα και οι αγγλόφωνοι χρειάζονται υποτίτλους σ' αυτή τη σειρά. Οι εκφράσεις σλανγκ που δεν έχει ξανακούσει ο μέσος ομιλητής της γλώσσας πάνε σύννεφο.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 28, 2011)

Εγώ παιδιά το είδα όλο, εκτός από το 1 και το 5 που τους είχε ενσωματωμένους, χωρίς υπότιτλους και χωρίς υπερβολή δεν έχασα κάτι. 

Λέτε να είμαι μαύρος και να μην το ξέρω; 

Με τη μόνη που δυσκολεύτηκα αρκετά μέχρι να πιάσω το intonation ήταν η Snoop, στον 4ο κύκλο. 

Επίσης, στον 4ο και 5ο κύκλο που αναφέρει δύο καταστάσεις, μία σε σχολείο και μία σε εφημερίδα, τα περιστατικά είναι αληθινά και τα έχουν ζήσει οι σεναριογράφοι ή σύμβουλοι της σειράς. 

Δεν λέω λεπτομέρειες για να μην το χαλάσω για όσους δεν το έχουν δει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Feb 28, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Επίσης, στον 4ο και 5ο κύκλο που αναφέρει δύο καταστάσεις, μία σε σχολείο και μία σε εφημερίδα, τα περιστατικά είναι αληθινά και τα έχουν ζήσει οι σεναριογράφοι ή σύμβουλοι της σειράς.



Τα του σχολείου τα είχε βιώσει ο έτερος δημιουργός, ο Burns, ενώ τα της εφημερίδας ο ίδιος ο Σάιμον.

Όσον αφορά τους υπότιτλους, είμαι και λίγο τεμπελάκος.


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπόδειξη. :)



azimuthios said:


> [...]
> Λέτε να είμαι μαύρος και να μην το ξέρω;
> [...]Δεν λέω λεπτομέρειες για να μην το χαλάσω για όσους δεν το έχουν δει.


Αζιμούθιε, τώρα ξέρω τι έκανες πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι τι θα κάνω φέτος το καλοκαίρι - που θα κάνω διακοπές, όχι σαν πέρυσι :-(.

Όσο για το ενδεχόμενο να είσαι μαύρος, αυτό εδώ μου θύμισες ;):








 
Καλημέρα.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 28, 2011)

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

Αυτό σκέφτηκα κι εγώ!


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 11, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω υποτιτλίσει έναν από τους κύκλους της σειράς.



Τώρα σκεφτόμουν ότι όποιος το υποτίτλισε αυτό θα έπρεπε να πάρει το δεκαπλάσιο της κανονικής αμοιβής! Πραγματικός άθλος!

Και μια στιγμή εθνικής υπερηφάνειας από τη σειρά:


----------

